# torch melted rhodium



## Geo (Dec 2, 2020)

This was reclaimed from the rhodium plating solution I posted about before. Fluxed with borax, sodium carbonate and fluorspar. I think it came out okay.


----------



## goldandsilver123 (Dec 2, 2020)

Congratulations on this button!

At Rh melting point Borax will be evaporating like hell, hope you did this in a fume hood.

But I wouldn't have done that, unless I wanted like that for an element collection, It will be much harder to process now...


----------



## Geo (Dec 2, 2020)

Yes. Fume hood, welding goggles and respirator, just in case. I tried to sell the solution and no one wanted it. I tried to sell the cemented powder and no one wanted that. I finally found a reputable buyer that said he would buy a melted button at 75%. That was a done deal for me.


----------



## Platdigger (Dec 3, 2020)

So just how much is rh at the moment?
I see anywhere from 13800 to 16100


----------



## Geo (Dec 3, 2020)

Closed at $13,800. 
$443.72 per gram spot. 
$443.72 X 16.2 = $7,188.26
$7,188.26 X 75% = $5,391.19

Assuming I didn't contaminate it in some way.


----------



## sena (Dec 5, 2020)

Good job geo


----------



## kurtak (Dec 6, 2020)

Nice pay day Geo 8) :mrgreen: :G 

Kurt


----------

